# Test: Sigma Sport BC1600 Tachometer



## CreYgeN (14. April 2003)

...und wo ist der Höhenmesser? Oder hab ich den überlesen?
Ohne HM kann man son Ding beim MTB vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas _
> *Wer mit dem Tacho keine Höhenmeter zählen oder seinen Pulsschlag auswerten möchte liegt mit dem BC1600 richtig. *


----------



## Christiane (15. April 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für den prima Bericht.
Ich habe das Vorgängermodell BC 1400 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Was ich leider auch vermisse, ist der Höhenmesser. Wenn Sigma einen der Tachos mit Höhenmesser rausbringen würde, wär's perfekt!

Christiane


----------



## sharky (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CreYgeN _
> *...und wo ist der Höhenmesser? Oder hab ich den überlesen?
> Ohne HM kann man son Ding beim MTB vergessen. *



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!  

weisst du auch wieviel das gute stück denn kostet? interessant wäre für die meisten wohl auch der preis des funksets. ist das schon das neue oder das RCS?


----------



## Hartwig (16. April 2003)

Hallo,

ich war eben in einem Bike-Shop. Das Funk-Übertragungssystem ist auch neu, da Sigma die Aufnahme (wie beschrieben) verändert hat. 
Den BC1600 wird es auch als Paket mit Funk-Übertragung geben. Katalogpreis wird 34,50  sein.

Gruß
Hartwig


----------



## Thomas (18. April 2003)

*Ich habe gestern noch das "RDS" Funk-Teil dazu ausprobiert:*

Montage ist auch unfummelig, oben wird die Tachohalterung ausgetauscht, unten der Sensor. Sigma gibt max 5mm Abstand des Sensor zum Magnet an der Felge an, bei mir war es etwas mehr, was aber auch nicht geschadet hat.

Die Übertragung hat auch auf Anhieb einwandfrei funktioniert. 
Die Befestigung hat ein paar felsige Abfahrten ohne Verrutschen oder so überstanden.

Einziges mögliches Problem: Der Sensor wird nur durch ein einziges Gummi befestigt, wenn sich das (z.b. nach Kontakt mit Stein, Baum, bei Sturz etc) auflöst fliegt der Sensor weg. Da er ziemlich klein ist schätze ich die Find-Chance (ausser man bemerkt es sofort) auf Null ein. Ich werde mal sehen ob sich mit einem Kabelbinder eine Art "Fangleine" basteln lässt, denn es wäre schade das praktische Teil zu verlieren

Kosten: den Tacho habe ich im Web für 23 EUR entdeckt, das Funkteil für 14,50 - im Set gehts dann noch günstiger (s.o.)

Tom

Foto:


----------



## Stimpy (19. April 2003)

Hallo!

hab mir den BC1200 zugelgt (gleich wie BC1600-nur weniger fkt.) und der hat bei mir auch mal ein paar touren im Regen  ohne probleme überstanden 
aber des funkteil ist mal ne gescheite erfindung(soll nur nicht gerade wenig strom "fressen") - gabs aber schon letztes jahr, soviel ich weiß ?!


----------



## Thomas (19. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stimpy _
> *aber des funkteil ist mal ne gescheite erfindung(soll nur nicht gerade wenig strom "fressen") - gabs aber schon letztes jahr, soviel ich weiß ?! *



Ich glaube das war auch der Vorgänger mit angeblich komplett anderer Technik - sieh Dir mal das Foto eins drüber an - so sieht das aktuelle 2003er "RDS" -Teil aus

Grüße
Tom


----------



## mankra (20. April 2003)

Beim Innenleben scheint sich seit dem 1400er nix getan zu haben.
Gehäuse und Verschluß scheinen die einzigen Mods zu sein.

Mit den kurzen Kabeln war bei Sigma schon immer so. Und das alte Funksystem funktionierte bei langen Gabeln auch nicht.


----------



## Marc T. (20. April 2003)

HI,

wo du gerade dabei bist, kannst du mal ein Bild machen von der Lenkerbefestigung beim RDS System? Auf Abbildungen sieht das Teil doch sehr klobig aus, was mich bisher vom Kauf abgehalten hat.

Dankende Grüsse,
Marc T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaela (20. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mankra _
> *Beim Innenleben scheint sich seit dem 1400er nix getan zu haben.
> Gehäuse und Verschluß scheinen die einzigen Mods zu sein.
> *



Nicht ganz.
Neu ist der zusätzliche Teilstrecken-Zähler für Fahrten nach dem MOSER-Guide (vor- und rückwärts).


----------



## nils (21. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas _
> *- Einziges mögliches Problemchen: bei meiner 130mm Gabel war die Kabellänge schon fast am Ende - wer eine Gabel mit viel Federweg benutzt könnte hier Probleme bekommen - dann gibt es aber immer noch das kabellose Set.
> *




Ein Lötkolben, ein bischen Schrumpfschlauch und etwas Kabel beseitigt das Problem sehr schnell.

Mit dem (tatsächlich stromfressenden) Funkzeug hab ich alles andere als Gute Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Face (22. April 2003)

Hallo,

überall lese ich MOSER-Guide hab aber keinen Schimmer was das ist... kann mir das jmd erklären?

Mfg

....Martin


----------



## Thomas (23. April 2003)

Elmar Moser hat viele Bike-Guide-Bücher haeruasgebracht, mit genauen Angaben zum nachfahren - dafür ist diese Funktionlaität gedacht

Moser-Bike-Bücher
http://www.mtb-news.de/modules.php?op=modload&name=Books&file=view_subcat&sid=1


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (23. April 2003)

Der neue Funksender sieht ja mal ganz ordentlich aus. Das alte RCS System war ja sowas von klobig. So hässlich konnte das Kabel gar nicht sein. Jetzt ist Funk ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## tvaellen (3. Juni 2003)

> Einziges mögliches Problemchen: bei meiner 130mm Gabel war die Kabellänge schon fast am Ende - wer eine Gabel mit viel Federweg benutzt könnte hier Probleme bekommen - dann gibt es aber immer noch das kabellose Set



Es gibt auch ein Befestigungsset mit langem Kabel  für 6,95  zu kaufen. Nennt sich zwar offiziell "Hinterradsensor", funktioniert aber auch problemlos am Vorderrad. Die Befestigung am Hinterrad ist i.ü. eine Variante für Leute mit "fetten" Federgabeln.

Die kabellosen Sets mag ich nicht, weil sei -nach Murphy- immer dann aussteigen, wenn man es gerade nicht gebrauchen kann 

Frage:
Hat schon einmal jemand getestet, ob das alte Trittfrequenzkit für den 1400 auch mit dem 1600er funktioniert ? 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CreYgeN (3. Juni 2003)

...wie peinlich, habe das Fazit nicht gelesen.
Naja, egal. Für mich gibt's z.Zt. eh nur zwei gute Tachos:

1. Der HAC4
2. Der Polar710

Für's RR ist der Höhenmesser sicherlich nicht notwendig. Aber beim MTB macht das ohne keinen Sinn.


----------



## Thomas (7. Juni 2003)

wobei die Meinungen zum HAC ja sehr geteilt sind: http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/censura.php?tsid=1&cmd=details&itemid=45


----------



## tvaellen (7. Juni 2003)

Beantworte meine Frage selbst, nachdem ich beim Dealer war  

Der alte Trittfrequenzmesser des 1400 passt nicht wegen anderer Anschlüsse.
Man braucht den neuen; Kostenpunkt 6,95 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## CreYgeN (7. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas _
> *wobei die Meinungen zum HAC ja sehr geteilt sind: http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/censura.php?tsid=1&cmd=details&itemid=45 *



Das ist richtig.
Die meisten Fehler sind jedoch bei den neuen Modellen behoben worden z.B. Lenkerhalter.
Naja, und der Polar ist schon recht teuer, da hab ich mir lieber den HAC zugelegt.
Und mit der Auswertung am PC ist das Ding ne feine Sache.


----------



## steve3110 (8. August 2003)

hi
nochmal eine frage zu dem bc 1600!
Habe ihn mir heute gekauft aber ich würde gerne wissen ob der auch wasserfest ist...leider steht das weder in der Bedienungsanleitung noch auf der homepage...
weiß jemand etwas 100%iges??
danke


----------

